# 2015 Tune Up & Transmission Service



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Trans service, yes.

Tune up????? no such thing called for in the owners manual.......who is trying to sell you a 'Tune Up' and what supposedly does it entail?

Rob


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Probably just a transmission oil change.
The rest of the transmission should be in good condition, unless you've been abusing the car.

I'd say, go to a regular mechanic, or do it yourself if you can.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

I believe the tuneup is the change in spark plugs required in the owner's manual.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

That sounds right. Definitely the tranny sservice and have them look at your plugs and replace if needed. That is your "tune up".


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush[/h]
[h=1]How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid[/h]
[h=1]maintenance interval questions (spark plug and tire rotations)[/h]


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Trouble with this is the dealer, calling a plug exchange a 'tune up', is performing a plug change for a ton of labor money.

Rather than get a 'tune up' just change the verbiage to: Replace plugs, replace air filter, clean throttle body.
For this and the trans service a independent shop is more than satisfactory.

Rob


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

is the fuel injector throttle cleaning service worth getting?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

susan james said:


> is the fuel injector throttle cleaning service worth getting?


Generally it is not necessary. 
Sometimes very high mileage, but short trips, will cause it to build up a bit of carbon......generally shows as a off idle hesitation or slow return to idle.

My own experience......service at 150,000 miles as a precaution.

Rob


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

susan james said:


> is the fuel injector throttle cleaning service worth getting?


I put a can of seafoam in a full tank of gas, every 10k miles. It should be cleaning both cylinders and injectors.
Never need injector cleaning.


----------

